# Applying Very Soon



## j_gimpy (Apr 24, 2013)

Hello,

My name is James, and, as the title implies, I'm handing in my petition to my local lodge (Phoenix Lodge #154 in Sumner, WA) on May 8th. My entry into discovering Masonry was quite quick. I grew up knowing my grandfather was a Mason and my Aunt worked for a Masonic retirement home, but I didn't take an actual interest in it until a few months ago when my friends and I were discussing various conspiracy theories. 

However, what piqued my interest was not the possibility of these theories being true, but that I felt they probably weren't. As I soon found out, I was right. And what made me want to inquire and go deeper was their tenants of fraternity, charity, and the pursuit of knowledge, as well as their motto of 'Making Good Men Better'. So I proceeded to contact my Grand Lodge whom put me in contact with my local lodge, and it just escalated from there. Please pray for me that, if it's His Will, my petition will be accepted.

I guess I don't have any questions (yet), I just wanted to introduce myself to this great little community. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hey, it sounds like you're off to a great start and have a good mental attituted towards Freemasonry. Good luck in your petitioning and welcome to the forum, friend!


----------



## j_gimpy (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you very much. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 24, 2013)

Good luck on your journey!


----------



## ahyen (Apr 24, 2013)

Good luck!  I just started the process as well.   

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## peprred (Apr 24, 2013)

Good luck ! with your journey You will be amen among men When you finish


----------

